# Robbie Agility videos



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Robbie's enthusiasm! If there's a jump, he's ready to take it! And always smiling. He goes right into the weaves (one exception) and has a rhythm to it. Just likes to go on to the next jump a couple of poles early! Too cute. Thanks for posting these videos. It really lets me see what Agility is all about. Looks like a lot of fun for both dog and trainer.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

how fun!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Love Robbie's enthusiasm! If there's a jump, he's ready to take it! And always smiling. He goes right into the weaves (one exception) and has a rhythm to it. Just likes to go on to the next jump a couple of poles early! Too cute. Thanks for posting these videos. It really lets me see what Agility is all about. Looks like a lot of fun for both dog and trainer.


Actually this is one of the first weekends where he was getting the weave pole entries on the first try..weaves have always been his stress point and we've been working hard on getting them to be fun and less strssful..which is why even tho he only Q'd in 1 of 9 runs we considered this a great weekend for him.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was impressed that he always entered the poles from the correct position. In the few Agility competitions I've seen, that was a sticking point for many of the dogs. They would enter from the wrong side, and it seemed to take forever for the owner to get them to enter the weave poles correctly. So, yea for Robbie!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was so much fun to watch! You both did so well!
_


----------

